# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  الفيلم الوثائقى الرائع :: ما قبل الكارثة ( مفاعل فوكوشيما )

## زمردة الشرق

*

ما قبل الكارثة ( مفاعل فوكوشيما )




DownLoad

 One Direct Link
HERE
OR
HERE

*

----------

